# Plow Tractor



## lefty9370 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey looking at getting a new tractor to plow with. we've always plowed with an 89 MF 3080 which puts out about 100 hp and that seemed to do the job with our old 3 furrow plow.

but since we're now going up to a 6 or more furrow plow and i just thought id ask, whats a good amount of horsepower to pull aplow that size?

right now i'm looking at a JD 6400 from 94 with a loaderup front, willthat do the trick or should we be going bigger still?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

A 3 bottom plow with 100 HP? Of course your are joking right?
I pull a 3 bottom plow and some times 4 with my 60 HPFord 5000.
My brother in law pulls a 6 bottom plow with his Oliver 1855 that is only 94HP.

 Al


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

HP is not the problem, traction is the problem, if its geared right. Im not so sure a JD 6400 will pull a 6 bottom plow unless it has front wheel assist, you might want to look at something along the lines of a John Deere 4640 for a little older tractor or for a newer Tractor something along the lines of a John Deere 7400, it has 100 horse power and is a bigger tractor. Just my two cents worth.


----------

